# Fanglimit Verständnisfrage



## Mozartkugel (1. August 2015)

Moin,

hätte mal eine Frage zum Fanglimit, bin mal auf die Antworten gespannt |supergri

Der Verein hat mehrere Gewässer Bsp. A, B, C, D und E. Im Fangbuch steht: "Der Fang von Forellen und Äschen wird in allen Gewässern auf zusammen 3 Stück pro Tag begrenzt."

So, jetzt die Frage. Darf ich am Gewässer A 3 Forellen fangen und am selben Tag am Gewässer B auch noch mal eine Forelle entnehmen?

Gruß


----------



## Rannebert (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hätte mal eine Frage zum Fanglimit, bin mal auf die Antworten gespannt |supergri
> 
> ...



Die Frage meinst Du tatsächlich ernst?


----------



## feederbrassen (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Die Frage meinst Du tatsächlich ernst?



Sommerloch Thread ??? #c

Die Antwort steht doch schon in deinem Post : Zusammen
*pro Tag 3*..................


----------



## HAPE-1909 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Alter Schwede - eindeutiger kann die Regel doch gar nicht sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Hallo,

das ist doch wohl ganz klar; drei Fische am Tag (Forellen und/oder Äschen).
Da gibts nichts zu deuteln.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Jose (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

eventuell bist du verpflichtet, nach dem fang einer forelle aus teich A zu einem anderen teich zu wechseln...


im ernst: 3 fische und schluß ist!


----------



## Vanner (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Der Fang von Forellen und Äschen wird in allen Gewässern auf zusammen 3 Stück pro Tag begrenzt.



Steht eigentlich eindeutig da.


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> So, jetzt die Frage. Darf ich am Gewässer A 3 Forellen *fangen* und am selben Tag am Gewässer B auch noch mal eine Forelle *entnehmen*?




 Klingt mir eher nach einer neuen C&R Diskussion.....


----------



## Jose (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

nö, klingt mir eher nach der frage eines verunsicherten anglers im spannungsfeld zwischen wunsch und regeln.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> "Der Fang von Forellen und Äschen wird in allen Gewässern auf zusammen 3 Stück pro Tag begrenzt."


Kann man erstmal verwechseln, wenn man nicht genau genug unterscheidet in der Aussagenlogik: :m
Der Sucher nach Lücke: Der Fang von Forellen und Äschen wird in *jedem* Gewässer auf zusammen 3 Stück pro Tag begrenzt.

JEDES und ALLES ist aber nun ein kleiner Unterschied. 

Da die deutsche Sprache gewisse Referenzlücken und schon manche Simpellogik nicht eindeutig genug abbilden kann hat, wäre eindeutiger:

Die Entnahme von Forellen und Äschen wird in Summe zusammengenommen für alle Gewässer auf 3 Stück pro Tag begrenzt. 

Auf der nächsten Vereinssitzung mal vorschlagen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



Jose schrieb:


> nö, klingt mir eher nach der frage eines verunsicherten anglers im spannungsfeld zwischen wunsch und regeln.



Nöö, klingt mir eher nach dem immer weiter in der Bevölkerung verbreiteten Problem, (vorwiegend unter der jüngeren Generation) und zwar: "mangelnde Sprach- Lesekompetenz"#c


----------



## Gondoschir (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, wie Fragesteller hier diffamiert werden.
Für die einen ist es klar, für die anderen nicht. Warum kann die Frage nicht einfach beantwortet werden und gut ist.
Nein, da kommen die Allwissenden aus der Ecke gekrochen, als wenn sie die Weißheit mit Löffeln gefressen hätten. Gerade sowas schreckt hier viele Leute ab, ihre Fragen zu stellen. Und wenn sie dann aus Unwissenheit etwas falsch machen, heißt es lapidar "Er hätte ja mal im Board fragen können..."


----------



## Polarfuchs (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Wartet mal ab, was dahinter steht, weil wenn ich zwischen den Zeilen lese, weiß der TE schon, was es mit der Regel auf sich hat...- nur andere vielleicht nicht 

Zwar ein Bisserl ins Blaue geschossen- aber wundern tät mich's nicht


----------



## kreuzass (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Nein.


----------



## Jose (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Nöö, klingt mir eher nach dem immer weiter in der Bevölkerung verbreiteten Problem, (vorwiegend unter der jüngeren Generation) und zwar: "mangelnde Sprach- Lesekompetenz"#c



magst du recht haben - interessiert hier aber nicht.
der verein hat es durchaus interpretationsfähig formuliert.
ein einfaches "3 dieser fische/tag"  wäre mehr gewesen


----------



## Rhxnxr (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



Jose schrieb:


> nö, klingt mir eher nach der frage eines verunsicherten anglers im spannungsfeld zwischen wunsch und regeln.



Yup, noch sehr nett ausgedrückt #6.


----------



## bw1 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Der Text ist eindeutig uneindeutig formuliert. Es bleibt offen, ob sich das "zusammen" auf die Gewässer bezieht oder auf Forellen und Äschen. Letztere Interpretation würde zulassen, in jedem Gewässer 3 Fische zu entnehmen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

jetzt wird es interessant |supergri


----------



## prinz1 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hätte mal eine Frage zum Fanglimit, bin mal auf die Antworten gespannt |supergri
> 
> ...



Moin.
Da gibt es nix zu interpretieren, ZUSAMMEN , ALLEN !!
Ende , Aus! Pro Tag an allen Gewässern zusammen max 3 Fische der genannten Art (en)

Petri

der prinz


----------



## Lazarus (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Der Text ist absolut klar und eindeutig formuliert. Außer für Zeitgenossen, die krampfhaft Schlupflöcher suchen oder Probleme mit dem Veständnis der deutschen Sprache haben.

Noch ein Tipp für die Schlupflochsucher: Da steht 'Tag'. Also darf man Nachts so viele Forellen fangen, wie man will!?


----------



## Rannebert (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Ich sehe da auch sehr wenig Spielraum.
Maximal 3 Fische pro Tag aus dem Gewässerpool, in beliebiger Zusammenstellung aus Äsche und Forelle.


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Ich hatte mal eine ähnliche Diskussion mit einem 'Gewässerwart' in unserem Verein. 
Marke : Wem der liebe Gott ein Amt gegeben.....  #q

 Bei uns stand mal in der Satzung :
 max. 2 Karpfen am Tag 'fangen', aber nicht mehr als 20 in der Saison.

 Ich war beim Stippen und hatte nach 15 min. 2 untermassige Karpfen, welche ich natürlich 'released' habe.
 Das hatte das wichtige Männchen wohl per Fernglas beobachtet und kam aufgeregt angelaufen, daß ich das Angeln sofort einzustellen hätte, weil ich ja bereits mein Tageslimit von 2 Karpfen 'gefangen' hätte.

 Deswegen auch mein obiger Kommentar bzgl. Fangen + Entnehmen. Wird unterschiedlich interpretiert......


----------



## Polarfuchs (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Mom...- jezze wo ich das nochmal in Ruhe lese....

Völlig uneindeutig!!! 

Zusammen kann sich auch auf Forelle und Äsche beziehen!!!! Ud somit könnte man in jedem Gewässer pro Tag 3 Fische der Arten Forelle und Äsche entnommen werden...- zusammen halt


----------



## bw1 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Ich denke, wir sind uns einig, wie es gemeint ist. Nur hätte man es dann so formulieren müssen: "Der Fang von Forellen und Äschen wird in allen Gewässern zusammen auf insgesamt 3 Stück pro Tag begrenzt." 

 So steht es dort aber eben nicht.


----------



## racoon (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Grundsätzlich ist hier wohl gemeint, das maximal 3 Fische zusammen entnommen werden dürfen. Allerdings sagt die Bestimmung, das max. 3 Fische gefangen werden dürfen? Wann ist ein Fisch gefangen ? Nach IGFA dann, wenn das Vorfach berührt ist, nach CIPS wenn er das Wasser nicht mehr berührt, nach meinem Verständnis dann, wenn ich ihn versorgt und mir angeeignet habe. Klärung bringt hier nur Rücksprache mit den Vereinsobrigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Vielleicht auch deswegen so unklar geschrieben:

Vorstand/Präsidium: 3 Fische aus jedem Teich

Angler: 3 Fische insgesamt aus allen Teichen

;-))))))


----------



## Rannebert (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Ohne vollständige Gewässerordnung ist das wohl nicht zu klären.
Ich bin von meinen Regeln ausgegangen: 'nach erreichen der Tageshöchstfangmenge ist das Angeln auf diese Fischart einzustellen!'

Die Frage vom TE ist schon geschickt oder zufälligerweise so gestellt, dass er 3 Stück fängt, danach aber einen Fisch entnehmen möchte. Ohne Angabe zum Hegeplan des Vereins oder der landesspezifischen Regelungen, dass jeder massige Fisch entnommen werden muss, oder auch nicht, lässt sich das nicht klar beantworten.
Hier wird und wurde, auch von mir, Fang mit Entnahme gleichgesetzt, und damit wäre bei drei Fischen Schluss. Durch C&R kann solch eine Regelung aber kaum zum Zuge kommen.


Es fehlen einfach Informationen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

In der Gewässerordnung steht diesbezüglich nichts. Es geht nicht um C&R, sondern tatsächlich darum wie viele Forellen am Tag entnommen werden dürfen.


----------



## Knispel (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch deswegen so unklar geschrieben:
> 
> Vorstand/Präsidium: 3 Fische aus jedem Teich
> 
> ...



Kenne ich aus meiner Jugend : LKW fährt den Seeweg runter, Forellen werde besetzt, der komplette Vorstand ist anwesend ( ich saß zufällig am entgegengesetzten Ufer und erlebte alles Live mit ) , LKW fähr weg, Vorstand angelt wie verrückt, nachdem jeder so 3 Fische gefangen hatte ( mich hatten sie nicht entdeckt ) hing der Gewässerwart ein Plakat auf : Heute haben wir Forellen besetzt, viel Petri Heil.
Ich versichere , genau so hat sich das abgespielt ....


----------



## bw1 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

@Rannebert
 Das ist doch überhaupt nicht der Punkt. Hier geht es allein um die Interpretation von "zusammen". Der Bezug (Gewässer oder Fischarten) ist unklar. Sonst nichts.


----------



## Rannebert (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



bw1 schrieb:


> @Rannebert
> Das ist doch überhaupt nicht der Punkt. Hier geht es allein um die Interpretation von "zusammen". Der Bezug (Gewässer oder Fischarten) ist unklar. Sonst nichts.



Das Internet ist voller Trolle, daher frag ich lieber mal nach, was der TE sich bei der Formulierung gedacht hat.
Ich zitiere mich aber gerne selber:



Rannebert schrieb:


> Ich sehe da auch sehr wenig Spielraum.
> Maximal 3 Fische pro Tag aus dem Gewässerpool, in beliebiger Zusammenstellung aus Äsche und Forelle.


----------



## Polarfuchs (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



Knispel schrieb:


> Kenne ich aus meiner Jugend : LKW fährt den Seeweg runter, Forellen werde besetzt, der komplette Vorstand ist anwesend ( ich saß zufällig am entgegengesetzten Ufer und erlebte alles Live mit ) , LKW fähr weg, Vorstand angelt wie verrückt, nachdem jeder so 3 Fische gefangen hatte ( mich hatten sie nicht entdeckt ) hing der Gewässerwart ein Plakat auf : Heute haben wir Forellen besetzt, viel Petri Heil.
> Ich versichere , genau so hat sich das abgespielt ....



So läuft das nicht nur bei Dir


----------



## racoon (1. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> In der Gewässerordnung steht diesbezüglich nichts. Es geht nicht um C&R, sondern tatsächlich darum wie viele Forellen am Tag entnommen werden dürfen.



Das ist doch klar geregelt, maximal 3 dürfen entnommen werden.


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Nöö, klingt mir eher nach dem immer weiter in der Bevölkerung verbreiteten Problem, (vorwiegend unter der jüngeren Generation) und zwar: "mangelnde Sprach- Lesekompetenz"#c



Mehr als dies von Senstivfischer korrekt festgestellte Statement gibt es hierzu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Fr33 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



racoon schrieb:


> Das ist doch klar geregelt, maximal 3 dürfen entnommen werden.







Sehe ich ebenfalls so! Max 3 Fische dürfen entnommen werden. 


Jetzt die grauzone:
---> Solange du nix entnimmst, könnest du also x Fische fangen! Darfst Sie halt nicht entnehmen. 




Problem an der Sache ist das man eig unter Fanglimit und Entnahmelimit unterscheiden müsste.


----------



## angler1996 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

ich kann das "*alle*" ( Gewässer ) auch so interpretieren, dass es für keines der gepachteten Gewässer eine andere Regelung bezüglich der maximalen Fangmenge pro Tag gibt.

Ja,ja deutsche Sprache

 d.h. dann eben, dass man im Fazit an jedem Gewässer 3 Stück pro Tag fangen kann


----------



## Fr33 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Lest doch mal richtig... in ALLEN + Zusammen.... also nix von wegen pro Gewässer 3 Fische.


----------



## jkc (3. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Lest doch mal richtig... in ALLEN + Zusammen.... also nix von wegen pro Gewässer 3 Fische.




Ja genau, in allen Gewässern, also in jedem von denen gilt: max. Entnahmemenge von zusammen drei Fischen der Arten Forelle oder Äsche/Tag.:q
Hm, also ich denke alle wissen was eigentlich gemeint sein soll.


Grüße JK


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



Rannebert schrieb:


> ...daher frag ich lieber mal nach, was der TE sich bei der Formulierung gedacht hat.



weniger ist manchmal mehr denke ich. Eine kurze aber klare Formulierung wie z.B. "pro Angeltag dürfen max. 3 Forellen entnommen werden" wäre wohl besser. 

Statt Forellen könnte man auch Salmoniden schreiben, wobei es dann mit der Verständlichkeit bei dem ein oder anderen Vereinskollegen schon wieder scheitern könnte. Statt Äsche könnte man auch Lachs schreiben, ist nämlich genauso sinnfrei.|supergri


----------



## Deep Down (3. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



jkc schrieb:


> J
> Hm, also ich denke alle wissen was eigentlich gemeint sein soll.
> 
> 
> Grüße JK



Nö!

Was soll denn aus Sicht des Empfängers gemeint sein?

Und woher soll ich "eigentlich" wissen, was gemeint ist. 

Man hat schliesslich nur diese Formulierung vorliegen.  

Der Wille des Normgebers ist allein aus dieser Formulierung jedenfalls nicht ersichtlich.

Da es aber offenbar erkennbar vielfältige Auslegungsmöglichkeiten gibt, darf ich mich nicht (blind) einfach auf meine Version verlassen.


----------



## angler1996 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Nö!
> 
> Was soll denn aus Sicht des Empfängers gemeint sein?
> 
> ...


 
 stimmt, heißt dann praktisch -Nachfragen , was gemeint sein soll:q

 oder der Verfasser schreibt einen gültigen / verbindlichen Kommentar zu seinem Text


----------



## oberfranke (3. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch deswegen so unklar geschrieben:
> 
> Vorstand/Präsidium: 3 Fische aus jedem Teich
> 
> ...


oder umgekehrt  


Also Wenn ich den Fred - "kuriose Regeln am Wasser"  durchlese bin ich mir nicht mehr so ganz sicher was hier wie gemeint ist. 

Sicher bin ich mir nur das auch so manche Vorstandschaften nicht genau wissen was sie tun.

Wenn ein Verein mehrere Gewässer hat gibt er ja oft auch verschiedene Angelkarten aus.
Beispiel 
Angler A kauft  Angelkarte für Gewässer 1 und darf pro Tag 3 Fische mitnehmen.
Angler B kauft Angelkarte für Gewässer 1 und 2 und darf auch nur 3 Fische pro Tag mitnehmen. Irgendwie ein bißerl ungerecht. 
Klar der eine hat auch mehr Wahlmöglichkeiten. 
Kann man sehen wie man will, Tatsache ist das der eine mehr zahlt als der andere und somit auch einen höheren  Beitrag für Besatz löhnt. 

Einzige Lösung ist es wohl den Vorstand kontaktieren und 
fragen. 
Nach dem Motto, ich will nichts falsch machen sag doch mal wie es gedacht ist.


----------



## someuniqname (3. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Ein Softwareingenieur (Programmierer) und seine Frau.

Sie: „Schatz, wir haben kein Brot mehr, könntest du bitte zum Supermarkt gehen und eins holen? Und wenn sie Eier haben, bring 6 Stück mit.“

Er: „Klar Schatz, mach ich!“

Nach kurzer Zeit kommt er wieder zurück und hat 6 Brote dabei.


http://canoo.net/blog/2010/06/18/der-witz-mit-den-broten-und-den-eiern/


----------



## Mollebulle (4. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Ich hab so das Gefühl hier sind ein paar (Hobby)Juristen unterwegs.....#d
-3- Forellen/Äschen pro Tag (Öffnungszeiten der Anlage !!!) ist für *mich* klar
 muß denn immer alles bis ins kleinste Detail rechtssicher festgeschrieben werden ?
vielleicht noch der Hinweis auf Videoüberwachung
am besten noch mit Androhung von Sanktionen!!!
 wo bleibt da die entspannte Ausübung eines Hobbys ?#c


----------



## Schugga (4. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Wieso geht man bei Unklarheiten nicht den einfachsten weg?
-> Anruf beim Verein und fragen, wie das gemeint ist.

Dann kann man auch gleich den Hinweis geben, dass das ggf. unklar formuliert ist und verbessert/vereinfacht werden müsste


----------



## Angler9999 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



Schugga schrieb:


> Wieso geht man bei Unklarheiten nicht den einfachsten weg?
> -> Anruf beim Verein und fragen, wie das gemeint ist.
> 
> Dann kann man auch gleich den Hinweis geben, dass das ggf. unklar formuliert ist und verbessert/vereinfacht werden müsste




Das wäre eine gute Entscheidung. Warum immer alles kompliziert machen.

Warum sucht man immer die Lücke? Warum immer so weit gehen, bis alles reglementiert wird. 

Mit ein bisschen Einfühlungsvermögen lässt sich erahnen was hiermit gemeint ist. Drei Forellen sollte auch den Tagesbedarf decken oder etwa nicht?

Wem das zu wenig ist muss sich andere Gewässer suchen. Wenn dann der Kunde am Gewässer fernbleibt, werden die Regeln sicher angepasst.


----------



## jkc (4. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Hi, ich denke, dass das manchmal nicht getan wird, weil die Fragenden wissen, was da als Antwort kommt.
Und eine unklare Formulierung ist in dem Fall dann vermeintlich besser als eine klare die genau das verbietet was ich machen will...

Grüße JK


----------



## Schugga (4. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ich denke, dass das manchmal nicht getan wird, weil die Fragenden wissen, was da als Antwort kommt.
> Und eine unklare Formulierung ist in dem Fall dann vermeintlich besser als eine klare die genau das verbietet was ich machen will...
> 
> Grüße JK


 
Mit so einer Denkweise sollte derjenige immer noch im Hinterkopf haben: "Unwissenheit" (oder dumm stellen?) schützt vor Strafe nicht |rolleyes

Ich kann dieses Schlupfloch-Suchen nicht verstehen...wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach zu anständig erzogen |supergri


----------



## feederbrassen (4. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich kann dieses Schlupfloch-Suchen nicht verstehen...



Das ist Gier und sonst garnichts.|bigeyes


----------



## oberfranke (4. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



Mollebulle schrieb:


> Ich hab so das Gefühl hier sind ein paar (Hobby)Juristen unterwegs.....#d
> -3- Forellen/Äschen pro Tag (Öffnungszeiten der Anlage !!!) ist für *mich* klar
> muß denn immer alles bis ins kleinste Detail rechtssicher festgeschrieben werden ?


 
Es geht hier nicht um eine Anlage sondern um die Regelung in einem Verein mit mehreren unterschiedlichen Gewässern. 

Es muss auch nicht alles rechtssicher geregelt werden sondern klar und für alle Seiten verständlich. 
Ist trotzdem irgendwas für irgendjemanden unklar so frägt man einfach mal nach.  

Allerdings findet man auf solche vereinsinternen Fragen wohl in einem Forum  sicher keine verbindlichen Antworten. Also wie schon geschrieben- Vorstand anrufen oder  besser persönlich vorsprechen und in nem ordentlichen Ton einfach mal mit einander reden. Dann hat man ne Antwort egal ob sie einem dann auch so passt oder nicht. Man kann dann auch völlig entspannt angeln und fertig. 

Wirklich soooooooooooooo einfach und ruckzuck erledigt.

Achja- ich habe drei Gewässerkarten von einem Verein und dürfte pro Gewässerkarte das jeweilige Limit entnehmen. Außer beim Köderfisch stippen habe ich wenn überhaupt, noch nie mehr als zwei Fische pro Angeltag mitgenommen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (4. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Drei Forellen sollte auch den Tagesbedarf decken oder etwa nicht?



Sollte man eigentlich meinen, es gibt aber immer wieder welche die anscheinend einen höheren Bedarf haben... http://pictures.angeln.de/catches/7...oor-Tremarella-mit-Pose-und-Blei-16859.XL.jpg


----------



## Angler9999 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Ja da hast du recht. 

Wobei beim FoPu sehe ich das nicht ganz so kritisch. Aber das ist ........


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Sollte man eigentlich meinen, es gibt aber immer wieder welche die anscheinend einen höheren Bedarf haben... http://pictures.angeln.de/catches/7...oor-Tremarella-mit-Pose-und-Blei-16859.XL.jpg



Sieht aber auch mehr nach Eigenwerbung und Promotion aus.Es sind ja auch Gewässer,wo eben solche Triebe befriedigt werden sollen.Ob das alles Vertretbar ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden,ich stehe solchen Dingen eher unaufgeschlossen gegenüber.


----------



## Dakarangus (4. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Die Entnahmepraxis an einem offensichtlich geweblichen Angelpark mit einem Gewässer mit "natürlichem" Fischbestand zu vergeichen hinkt doch gewaltig, und die Regelung des Vereins ist ABSOLUT KLAR FORMULIERT, da muss auch niemand angerufen werden, wo bin ich hier eigentlich?

Wenn man an der Formulierung rüttelt geht es nur um eines:



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Das ist Gier und sonst garnichts.|bigeyes



Oder Langeweile oder verquere Pedanterie oder...

Wieso ist der Threat nicht nach drei Antworten zu? #q

Wieso opfere ich zweieinhalb Minuten meines Lebens um hier zu antworten? :c


----------



## racoon (4. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Nö, ist nicht absolut klar formuliert. Drei Fische dürfen gefangen und deshalb vermutlich auch entnommen werden. Aber darf man mehr Fische fangen, wenn man sie wieder schwimmen lässt? 
Beispiel: Eines der Gewässer ist ein super Wasser zum Äschenfischen mit der Fliege. Dort mach ich mir nen schönen Angeltag und fange drei Äschen, lass sie aber schwimmen, weil aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Dann fahr ich an den vereinseigenen Forellenzirkus und fang mir drei Forellen um sie abends auf den Grill zu legen. Ich habe an den verschiedenen Gewässern 6 Fische gefangen, aber nur drei entnommen. Erlaubt oder nicht ?


----------



## Dakarangus (4. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

*[...] wird in allen Gewässern auf zusammen 3 Stück pro Tag begrenzt.

*Welcher Teil von "in allen Gewässern [...] zusammen" ist nicht zu verstehen?

Und hier über Fang und Entnahme IN EINER RECHTSANGELEGENHEIT zu streiten ist doch müßig, zurücksetzen dürfen wir doch rechtlich nicht...


----------



## Jose (4. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

...jetzt sinds schon mindestens 5 minuten...


----------



## racoon (4. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Der Teil ist nicht zu verstehen, welchen Du vermutlich völlig unabsichtlich in Deinem Zitat weggelassen hast. Nämlich das Wort Fang.
Und dass wir Angler rechtlich gesehen nichts zurück setzen dürfen ist ein weit verbreiteter Humbug.
Fängt der Gewässerkarteninhaber z.B. drei untermaßige Fische, hat er drei gefangen - darf er dann weiterangeln bis er drei Fische entnehmen (kann) ? Nach genauer Definition dieser Bestimmung darf er das nicht. Pech gehabt. Dies ist aber sicherlich nicht im Sinn des Vereines /Kartenausgebers, deshalb würde ich hier nachfragen, wenn ich mir sicher sein möchte.


----------



## Deep Down (4. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> *[...] wird in allen Gewässern auf zusammen 3 Stück pro Tag begrenzt.
> 
> *Welcher Teil von "in allen Gewässern [...] zusammen" ist nicht zu verstehen?
> 
> Und hier über Fang und Entnahme IN EINER RECHTSANGELEGENHEIT zu streiten ist doch müßig, zurücksetzen dürfen wir doch rechtlich nicht...



Nun mal nichts aus dem Zusammenhang reißen, sonst bekommt das noch einen Sinn!

Da steht:



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> "Der Fang von Forellen und Äschen wird in allen Gewässern auf zusammen 3 Stück pro Tag begrenzt."


----------



## Schugga (5. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Die müssten einfach zwei Wörter vertauschen und schon ist es verständlicher:

Original:
"Der Fang von Forellen und Äschen wird in allen Gewässern *auf zusammen* 3 Stück pro Tag begrenzt."

Vertauscht:
"Der Fang von Forellen und Äschen wird in allen Gewässern *zusammen auf *3Stück pro Tag begrenzt."

WENN es denn so gemeint ist |kopfkrat

Lieber Threadersteller,
ruf doch bitte mal beim Verein an und frag nach 
So langsam bin ich neugierig, was denn nun gemeint ist


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Für die ganz ganz ganz Popligen sollte das wohl so formuliert sein:

*Erlaubte Entnahmemenge pro Tag (insgesamt aus allen Vereinsgewässern zusammengerechnet):*

3 Forellen    *oder*
3 Äschen    *oder*

1 Forelle, 2 Äschen  *oder*
2 Forellen, 1 Äsche  *oder*

1 Äsche, 2 Forellen  *oder*
2 Äschen, 1 Forelle

Spätestens dann sollten alle Missverständnisse "wasserdicht" ausgeschlossen sein - zähl auf drei, sei dabei.

Wenn denn der Platz auf der Karte für derlei lange Ausführungen überhaupt ausreicht :q

Bleibt halt nur die Frage, ob im vorliegenden Fall mit Fangen auch Entnehmen gemeint ist. 

Gibt ja auch Vereine, bei denen selbst gefangene und zurückgesetzte Untermaßige in die Fangliste eingetragen und vom Gesamtlimit abgezogen werden müssen, während alles Maßige ausnahmslos zu entnehmen ist.

Wer da theoretisch drei Fische entnehmen dürfte und dann drei Untermaßige erwischt + releast, kann einpacken und nach Hause gehen. Sofern ihn denn jemand beim Untermaßigen-Fang gesehen hat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Das oder sollte dann auch präziser ein entweder-oder sein!


----------



## Schugga (5. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Also dann so?

*Entweder* 

3 Forellen *oder*
3 Äschen *oder*

*oder*

1 Forelle, 2 Äschen *oder*
2 Forellen, 1 Äsche *oder*

*oder*

1 Äsche, 2 Forellen *oder*
2 Äschen, 1 Forelle.

Oder wie oder was?

*lol*


----------



## Dakarangus (5. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wer da theoretisch drei Fische entnehmen dürfte und dann drei Untermaßige erwischt + releast, kann einpacken und nach Hause gehen. *Sofern ihn denn jemand beim Untermaßigen-Fang gesehen hat*



Genau deshalb ist mir die Frage nach "Fang" und "Entnahme" auch völlig...  #v   |supergri


----------



## warenandi (5. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Es ist doch recht Interessant zu sehen das eine einfache, und auch meiner  Meinung nach für den TE verständliche Anordnung so dermaßen ausarten kann. Die Frage wurde ja eigentlich schon mit der allerersten Antwort beantwortet. 
Sehr interessant zu lesen selbst wenn die Antworten doch fast alle dieselben sind.


----------



## PeBo75 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

So eindeutig wie manche diese Formulierung lesen ist sie tatsächlich nicht.

Forellen und Äschen zählen zusammen, soweit ist das noch klar. Aber der Rest des Satzes sagt nur aus, dass die Beschränkung für jedes der Gewässer gilt. Statt also eine Festlegung für Gewässer A, eine für Gewässer B, C und D zu formulieren, hat man eine Regelung formuliert,  die für alle Gewässer gilt. Ich sehe keine Verpflichtung, die Entnahmen aus verschiedenen Gewässern pro Tag zu addieren.

Bevor ich jetzt aber als Lückensucher beschimpft werde möchte ich klarstellen, dass mir 3 Forellen mehr als genügen würden. Es geht hier darum, die Frage des TE zu beantworten, richtig?

Es liegt halt, wie so vieles, im Auge des Betrachters. Wer gern restriktiv denkt dem erschließt sich sofort die maximal mögliche Beschränkung: natürlich muss alles addiert werden. Hat man eher eine großzügige Einstellung dann sieht man auch eher die Freiheit, nach 3 Fischen noch am Nachbarteich den vierten zu fangen. Die Bestimmung ist klar auf beide Arten interpretierbar.

Viele Grüße,
Peter

Gesendet von meinem SM-P605 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Mit restriktivem Denken hat das meinerseits nichts zu tun - nur mit Erfahrung, die in ein paar Jahrzehnten schon allerlei Karten gesehen hat - in Verbindung mit Nachfragen bei Bewirtschaftern.

Und da kommt unterm Strich ganz klar raus: Gemeint ist in solchen Fällen immer eine Addition aus allen Gewässern zusammen.

Das steht zwar (wohl mangels Formulierungsvermögen) dann durchaus mitunter schwammig da, ist aber bei Nachfrage (diese genau wegen Schwammigkeit) immer "additiv" gemeint.

Jedenfalls kenne ich das nicht anders.

Mir ist das auch vollkommen egal, ich kann mit sowas ganz gut leben und fühle mich da nicht unbedingt in meiner Freiheit beschränkt.

Zumal man ja an Nicht-Puffgewässern erstmal die Höchstmenge überhaupt erwischen muss - so Forellenbäche können ganz schön fuchsig sein.

Die angesprochene Mancherorts-Pflicht zum Eintragen und -Draufrechnen von releasten Untermaßigen empfinde ich jedoch als Abzocke, da man in diesem Fall das Gewässer ja nicht "geschröpft" hat.

Was mich am allermeisten und WIRKLICH nervt, ist das nötige Nachfragen - man hat was Besseres zu tun, als da mitunter sehr umständlich und zeitintensiv jemand ans Rohr zu bekommen.

Der dann auch desöfteren gar keinen Bock hat, zu telefonieren und konkrete Auskünfte zu geben.

Und schon gar nicht, einem das dann auch noch irgendwie schriftlich zu bestätigen, damit man nem Kontroletti was vorlegen kann und auf der sicheren Seite ist.

Denn sonst werden da Stricke gedreht, wies demjenigen grade in den Kram passt. Da weiß dann "der am Telefon" auf einmal nix mehr von seinen Aussagen bzw. der Kontroletti will nix davon wissen, was "der am Telefon" gesagt hat bzw. behauptet, das könne ja gar nicht sein. Da hackt dann eine Krähe der anderen kein Auge aus.

Kanns nur nochmal sagen: Wenn schon Bestimmungen, dann so unmissverständlich formuliert, dass man sich auch einwandfrei dran halten KANN.

Denn unterm Strich ist im Zweifelsfall immer der Angler der Depp. 

Zu Anglergunsten wird da überhaupt nix ausgelegt - "Interpretationsfreiheit" hat da grundsätzlich immer nur die übergeordnete Macht.

Möglichst präzises, detailliertes Formulieren von Bestimmungen hat daher gar nix mit Überregulierung zu tun, sondern ist sehr begrüßenswert - weil es im Stressfall aktiv dem Anglerschutz dient.

Denn dann kann auch der Angler, der sich genau an das Dastehende hält, problemlos sagen: "Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil".

Nimmt reindrückwütigen Sonnengottkontrolettis von vorn herein den Wind aus den Segeln.

Bestimmungen gelten schließlich für beide Seiten.

Interpretationsspielraum? Sehr gerne. Sofern auch das Gegenüber entsprechend relaxt ist und auch andersrum dem Angler das Interpretieren zugesteht.

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das aber NIE der Fall. Da heißt Interpretieren = Strick zu Anglerungunsten drehen.

Ist jedenfalls hier bei uns in BW eine sehr weit verbreitete Krankheit. Insbesondere, wenn der kontrollierte Anglerkandidat auch noch Gastangler und kein Vereinsmitglied ist.


----------



## Jose (5. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

darf ich mal zusammenfassen?

"Deutsch Sprack schwer Sprack..."
der verein hat nicht auslegungsfrei formuliert - und man muss keine mozartkugel sein, um über sowas zu stolpern.
rückfrage beim verein wäre eine sache gewesen - oder eben "meinungen einholen".

ist sicher kein fehler vom TE


----------



## PeBo75 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Ich bin komplett bei dir wenn es um klare Formulierungen geht. Denn wo man fragen muss besteht schon wieder die Gefahr, verschiedene Antworten zu bekommen. Einer fragt den Vorstand, ein anderer den Gewässerwart und der dritte kennt einen, der auf der letzten HV war und es demzufolge ganz genau weiß. So läuft das eben im Verein.

Schugga hat es schön dargestellt, zwei Worte vertauscht und schon steht da etwas verständliches. Das ganze Gerede darüber, wie es mal gemeint war, hilft niemanden. Nicht dem Angler, nicht dem Aufseher und auch keinem Vorstand. Da setzt sich dann die Macht durch und man legt sein Schicksal in die Hände der Obrigkeit die vermutlich nach Nase entscheidet was da steht.

Davon abgesehen war die Fragestellung aber unabhängig von Antworten auf Nachfragen. Ein Satz war zu bewerten und ich bleibe dabei: es geht nicht daraus hervor, dass man Fänge aus verschiedenen Gewässern addieren muss.

Gesendet von meinem SM-P605 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Auch da gebe ich Dir recht - das ist nicht zweifelsfrei formuliert und durchaus auch so auslegbar.

Wird aber, so befürchte ich, im Extremfall wie von mir dargestellt ausgelegt werden.

Was dann wieder nen Haufen Theater und Gemache bedeutet, wenn man das offiziell klären lassen will bzw. je nach Ernsthaftigkeit der Lage sogar muss.

Das ist ja grade das Schlimme: Man will einfach in Ruhe angeln und Freude daran haben. Mehr nicht.

Und da ist Kriegführen(müssen) so ziemlich das Widerlichste, was es überhaupt bloß gibt.

Schon die Nachfragerei ist spaßverderbend genug.

Denn es ist aus Erfahrung z. T. nicht grade einfach, überhaupt nen Zuständigen ans Fon zu bekommen.

Zudem scheinen die Leute dann oft gar keinen Bock auf "Belästigungen" zu haben, deren einziger Zweck es ist, nichts falschmachen zu wollen. 

Mitunter ist man nach so nem Anruf dann genauso schlau wie vorher, weil man in Rekordzeit mit ebenso nichtssagenden Antworten im Muffelton abgespeist wird.

Die Angerufenen sollten doch froh sein, dass es Leute gibt, die sich an Gewässerregeln halten WOLLEN und nicht einfach mal gar lustig nach eigenem Gutdünken abgehen.

Denn letzteres gefällt denen dann natürlich auch wieder überhaupt nicht, da ist das Geschrei dann ganz groß.

Ist doch ganz einfach: 

Man ist kein verdammter Hellseher bzw. Gedankenleser. Also formuliert klar und unmissverständlich, dann sind auch keine "Belästigungen" per Telefon nötig.

Es fragt sich doch massiv, was für nen Bewirtschafter insgesamt mehr Arbeit bedeutet: 

Einmal gescheit, präzise und logisch aufschreiben oder dauernd Anrufer haben, die mit dem kryptischen Geschwurbel nix anfangen können.

Könnte ja schon fast ne Marktlücke sein:

Angelkarten gegen Kohle formulierungsmäßig durchtrimmen, um da Ruhe zu schaffen. 

Falls dies denn überhaupt gewollt wäre - da massiv sonnengott-willkür-reindrückungsmachtbeschneidend.

Ich glaube übrigens nicht, das Mozartkugel da mit Gewalt irgendwelche (Interpretations-)Lücken ausnutzen will - ihm fiel lediglich der gewisse "Schwurbelfaktor" auf (u. U. mit gewissem Amüsement).

Er scheint einfach mehr in der Birne bzw. einen weiteren Blick zu haben als die Kartentextformulierer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wer da theoretisch drei Fische entnehmen dürfte und dann drei Untermaßige erwischt + releast, kann einpacken und nach Hause gehen. Sofern ihn denn jemand beim Untermaßigen-Fang gesehen hat


Kommt mir eine interessante Idee, wichtig für C&R:

- Untermaßige sind in allen Landesfischergesetzen explizit geschützt und releasen ist vorgeschrieben, sofern nicht ein besonderes Entnahmegebot gilt ("Unkraut").
- Wenn es Fang- und/oder Entnahmezahlen gibt, sind Untermaßige aus obigen Grund außen vor. Manchmal werden stark verangelte Untermaßige aber gezählt und müssen entnommen werden.
- Wer einen Nicht-Kapitalen fängt und wieder releast, wird den allermeist als Untermaßigen titulieren können. Selbst wenn jemand von weitem zuschauen täte, kann er nicht die genaue Länge wissen, und demzufolge zwar versuchen zu meckern, gibt aber nichts substantielles.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Vorsicht, das könnte auf den Atlas gehen:

In naher Zukunft des Terminator-Zeitalters werden bei den Bewirtschaftern garantiert Etats für solarbetriebene Überwachungsdrohnen mit Lasermessgeräten eingerichtet.

Wer da illegal zurücksetzt, bekommt dann vom analytisch unfehlbar von oben maßerfassenden, unermüdlich dauerschwirrenden Sumsebrumm mit Vereinsbepper auf den Rumpfflanken flugs eine Hellfire-Rakete (oder deren mehrere, wenns ein ausreichend betuchter Bewirtschafter ist) ins Genick geblasen.

Was dann wiederum bei einem gleichzeitigen totalen Anfütterverbot rechtlich angreifbar wäre - denn die unmittelbar ins Wasser gelangende Menge an Anglerrestbröckele ist ja dann auch wiederum vollkommen illegal. Von der Platzvermüllung mit Botulismusrisiko ganz zu schweigen (insbesondere bei Sommertemperaturen).

Könnte dann potenziell eine interessante Jahreshauptversammlung mit gewissem Konfliktuterus geben :q:q


----------



## Jose (5. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

...macht nur weiter so, ihr bringt die 'richtigen' leute noch auf gedanken...

nachher heißt es definitiv: 
"*... nach dem haken von 3 (drei) salmoniden / tag [nachtangelverbot beachten!]  ist das angeln einzustellen...*"

und dann haben wir den salat, angerichtet aus all den überlegungen hier...


----------



## Schugga (6. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Vorsicht, das könnte auf den Atlas gehen:
> 
> In naher Zukunft des Terminator-Zeitalters werden bei den Bewirtschaftern garantiert Etats für solarbetriebene Überwachungsdrohnen mit Lasermessgeräten eingerichtet.
> 
> ...


 

:m

Deine Wortakrobatik ist :l
*Like*


----------



## Dakarangus (6. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

Es ist wirklich ein origineller und kreativer Satzbau, lese ich (trotz des Anspruchs) immer wieder gerne.


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. August 2015)

*AW: Fanglimit Verständnisfrage*

THX |rotwerden  Wohl bekomm's


----------

